# Moving to cyprus



## MichaelaD201 (Apr 3, 2017)

Im planning on a move to cyprus but cant go forward with anything yet till i sell my home as that is funding my move. When i called the cyprus consulate to ask what i needed to come over i was told to " just go " . I want to rent to start off with i also want to open a barbers does anyone have any advise?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

One bit of advise is I would really question bringing a Newfoundland to Cyprus, they have a double coat designed to keep warm in very cold conditions and the summer heat here reaches into the high 30's for months on end which would be intolerable for such a dog. I do know what I'm talking about as we had a Newfoundland a few years ago so know only to well about they coat. A few days ago we were talking to our vet and mentioned we once had a Newfoundland and he said himself they aren't a dog breed for this climate.
Please get more veterinary and expert advise about bringing him over here.
I did post this message as a response in the introduction section as well but feared you may not read it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You won't like to hear this but I doubt you'll get a single Cypriot man through the door of a Barber Shop run by a female and I doubt you will sustain making a living from the ex-pat community. The few barber shops I've seen are part-time businesses and run more like an old-fashioned male emporium and meeting place.

Pete


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> You won't like to hear this but I doubt you'll get a single Cypriot man through the door of a Barber Shop run by a female and I doubt you will sustain making a living from the ex-pat community. The few barber shops I've seen are part-time businesses and run more like an old-fashioned male emporium and meeting place.


Very true. In Paphos there is no shortage of barbers. Most are Cypriot-run but there are at least a couple of British-run ones. Customers at the British-run ones seem to be only expats and customers at the Cypriot-run seem to be only Cypriots.

Having said that, I always use Cypriot-owned one because I don't like to live in an "expat bubble". When I visit, there are always people sitting around drinking tea and coffee. At first I thought these were men waiting to have a hair cut but I quickly realized they were just there for a social visit. I am always given a cup of coffee - this seems to be part of the hair-cutting ritual. 

I am charged €7. It is not customary to tip (although I always do).


----------



## MichaelaD201 (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your input. I have already spoken to my vet and the breader and they have said it would be fine to bring the dog out. If i cant make a living out there there isnt any point in coming out. Im 50 and still need to make a living as im not ready financialy or physicaly to retire yet. Iv been in hairdressing for over 30 yrs and thats all i know.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Is there any way you could take a longish trip before fully committing yourself? 
Even if you do sell up for the move, renting a home initially would be ideal for your situation until you are sure of the location. I know several people who committed themselves to buying to move to Cyprus and then struggled to sell up when they decided to return to the UK when it didn't work out


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

AlexDhabi said:


> Is there any way you could take a longish trip before fully committing yourself?
> Even if you do sell up for the move, renting a home initially would be ideal for your situation until you are sure of the location. I know several people who committed themselves to buying to move to Cyprus and then struggled to sell up when they decided to return to the UK when it didn't work out


MichaelaD201 already said she would be renting not buying.

That is the least of her problems. She is looking to come to Cyprus to work in a job that is unlikely to earn her a living and seems to prefer to ignore advice regarding her dog from people with actual experience and listen only to those who have either no experience or have a vested interest in her bringing the dog.

Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> MichaelaD201 already said she would be renting not buying.
> 
> That is the least of her problems. She is looking to come to Cyprus to work in a job that is unlikely to earn her a living and seems to prefer to ignore advice regarding her dog from people with actual experience and listen only to those who have either no experience or have a vested interest in her bringing the dog.
> 
> Pete


Dont know anyone who has this breed of dog, but few with husky types. all say they are not suited to cyprus because of the coat and think not as thick as newfoundland. not met anyone who has brought 1 with them or even bought 1. all have been adopted from rescue or found as strays. lots are clipped short in summer, 1 solution but needs experienced groomer & do look a bit odd

saying that if already have that type of dog then just have to realise the problems. we certainly wouldnt have moved without any of our pets


----------

